# Cannister Filter leaking! ugh



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Brand new Eheim cannister filter, 2213, only had it two weeks. It's now leaking from the bottom plastic intake, noticed a few drops of water coming out ..... and I'm going on vacation tomorrow so won't have time to monitor it.

1 - Do I just turn it off and lose the brand new cycle in my planted tank?

To be honest, this Eheim has been super frustrating 

It's louder than I expected and now a leak 

If anyone has any tips tonight that would be appreciated!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

How many days are you going for?
If it's like too many days, and it's just a few drops /day, maybe put it in a bucket and wait till you come back to deal with it?


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Aw that's terrible just before going away! I feel your pain. Someone else can maybe comment about the eheim filter as not familiar with it. If you have a spare hang on the back filter, you can take as much media out of your eheim and put it into that until you come back. Also unplug the eheim and leave the lid off until you get back with water in it. This way it won't loose all the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Gone for four days ... need my hob to keep my other tank alive 

Tried some lube on seal and plumber tape but still leaking. Sigh.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh and it gets worse just plugged it back in with a tub and it really leaks now!!!


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe check youtube about leak someone else may have had that problem.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I may just turn off the filter for four days ... and restart the cycle? Nothing in the tank but plants ... will four days without a filter be a stinky tank when I get back?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Ugh I figured it out the plastic canister is cracked!!! I mean the plastic is actually cracked where the elbow connects! The whole plastic container is junk now .... wow I can’t believe it. Really disappointed in Eheim.

I’m done with canisters. I’m going back to aqua clear. And I guess I’m out for this canister which is two weeks old. I regret not getting the fluval 206 now.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Since it's new, you should just return to the shop to see if they can replace a new one for you, since it's still under warranty.
(Or give Eheim Canada a call, they'll probably send you a replacement parts)


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

You can call the manufacturer and they will probably sent you a new one. They will most likely will just ask you to send a picture of the broken part. Usually all you have to do is call them.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, I found the contact info.

For the US and Canada:
EHEIM SUPPORT
2215 Kenmore Ave Suite 100,
Tonawanda Commerce Center,
Buffalo, NY 14207
USA
Phone: 1-888-89-EHEIM
Email Customer support:[email protected]
WWW.EHEIMSUPPORT.COM

Is there a Canadian contact or I guess this is the only number?

I have the receipt and bill of sale, I'll take a picture tonight. I have a feeling if I take back to the vendor he will tell me to do the same thing, I doubt I would get a replacement from the retailer. I guess in the interim my tank sits stagnant.

I appreciate the help, is there a Canadian contact or is the North American number the best option?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the filter leak ... we all feel your pain.

I know I have had a filter leak or malfunction issue just before leaving for a few days away. The main reason that I run multiple filter types on all my tanks is:


 they all are good at one thing, except sumps that have multi-stages and are designed to all things
 it allows for full filtration and 
 just in case of emergencies.

As usual you've gotten good advice here.

If you are worried about loosing the cycled media while you are away find a plastic tub and pop it in there with an airstone, that will probably keep most the bacteria alive for a few days - week. For your tank run an HOB on the tank, maybe you use the cannister media in it and a couple sponge filters ... you'd be good even if you had fish in the tank.

Good luck with Eheim customer service I have no experience with them. One reason I run Marineland canister filters on a number of my tanks is because they have GREAT customer service, anytime I have had an issue over the years which is not often, they have been great when I needed them.

If I was to rate the service I have had with canister filters that I run:


 Marineland - constantly excellent, usually send free parts, including full replacements, even on older machines
 Rena-Filstar - average, knowledgeable suggest temporary DIY fixes until the replacement parts arrive, but expensive 
 Fluval - not so helpful, not that willing to find a solution, a little bit of the "good luck with that" attitude

Good luck with the service query and have a great trip.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks. I’ve turned everything off and won’t be able to move the hob as my shrimp need it. I guess if the bacteria dies I’ll just restart the cycle in four days when I’m back. Hopefully the plants don’t get hit to bad and algae doesn’t take over. I just hope it’s not stinky water when I get back ... maybe I should just put some extra prime in since it is cycling with ada soil.

I’ve sent the email in so I will update once they respond. I got it from king Ed pets so I doubt they have extra plastic canisters or will swap me a brand new one.

Having read amazon reviews I agree now fully that the quality of the plastic on the Eheim isn’t what it apparently used to be. Amazon reviews tons of people have these issues with it leaking near the bottom elbow and these are recent reviews. And it’s not even close to being silent like some people mentioned with older models. Loud humming even through the cabinet.

I sent an email to Kind Ed as well since I'm leaving and they are still closed. I'll update both.

And I appreciate the late night help from everyone,


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If there are no fish in the tank, maybe load the media into nylon stockings or a porous container and put it into the tank. Some bacteria should survive.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

The nylon sock idea is a great fill-in or media bag is a good idea. A simple air pump + sponge filter will solve the stagnant water problem. 

If you need a backup HOB I can donate one to the cause. 

I am in NVan ... text me if you need too (604) 240-096two


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks guys your offers are very kind. I’ve started my vacation lol ... Ron called and emailed already and said to bring it back for him to look at when I’m back. Will keep everyone posted.

I’m hoping Eheim will send a replacement because the crack is so big I wouldn’t feel safe just repairing it.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That's too bad. I wonder if the crack was the source of your humming/vibration noise? It's running in a pressured environment. I would think KE will just take back your defective filter for an even swap. Check the body before you leave if they do. Much easier to deal with the dealer than C/S.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

hp10BII said:


> That's too bad. I wonder if the crack was the source of your humming/vibration noise? It's running in a pressured environment. I would think KE will just take back your defective filter for an even swap. Check the body before you leave if they do. Much easier to deal with the dealer than C/S.


Good point maybe it's the same problem. I've got hoses attached to lily pipes, should I take apart everything including all the cut up hoses or just bring in the canister, medium and half of the quick release detachments?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Ultimately it's up to KE, I've seen it gone both ways. To be kind, they'd just swap out the canister since everything else is cut to size. Maybe eheim return policy is to return everything back to them. I would bring everything with you and hopefully they won't ask you to take everything apart. Good luck.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks again I appreciate the help and advice from everyone. I will update if Eheim responds to me and how it goes with king Ed when I bring it back in.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I have used Eheim classic for years and never had a leak.
the bottom piece sometimes needs a few turns to tighten up when you first set it up.
you sure have done that?
it it's a lemon, KingEd will replace it, just keep the media and replace the filter only


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey Kevin, yes it was installed by turning. Definitely not leaking because it’s loose, (don’t know how to post pics) but the plastic is broken inside the ribbed plastic attachment up into the frame.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

ok, you can also find the replacement part, the elbow thing.
KingEd should at least replace it for you


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Elbow piece is fine it’s the plastic canister part that is cracked, from inside right along the ribbed portion and an inch up into the plastic


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I've had that happen before but only because it was loose. Have you tried tightening the bottom area? It often gets loose when you move the filter around with the tubes and double taps attached. Try to twist it to the right and see if that makes it feel "solid". It can actually be completely "unscrewed".


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Definelty not loose, I have a photo I sent to Eheim, the plastic interior is cracked so the ribbed portion is actually split ... making the hole bigger than the elbow causing the leak. When I took the elbow completely out that’s when it was obvious where the leak was.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Added pics so people can see what cracked


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Four days no reply by email from Eheim, on hold fifteen minutes and couldn’t wait any longer.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Eheim responded by email and said “contact your retailer”.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Eheim should state that somewhere to save customers time/trouble. Be sure to tell KE that you tried to contact Eheim but they directed you to the dealer when you bring your canister in. But I think this is a positive, I'd much rather bring in defective goods to a dealer instead of returning items back to the manufacturer. It takes more time and the expense of shipping and insurance and you would think the dealer is equipped to handle product issues.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Copy I’ll try to bring the canister in tomorrow and update. I will update this thread, ke responded very quick by phone and email so I’m hoping it can be replaced under warranty.

Actually, won't be able to take in until Friday as they open at noon tomorrow.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Back from my short vacation, the tank didn't smell stinky, I left the lights off and the plants look just fine.

Took apart the canister filter and put it back in the box ... here are better images of the broken piece, it was sitting at the bottom of the canister filter.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

UPDATED: ron at king Edward pets was awesome and replaced the broken canister, had it ready and waiting for me. Very happy. Will definitely be back, now that’s customer service!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Nothing better than a LFS that looks after their customers. Hopefully your leaky canister filter issues are behind you ... bet you checked the replacement before you left King Ed 😊


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I did, and Ron suggested I do that as well to make sure. Very impressed, called and emailed right away when I said I had a problem with the canister. Didn’t second guess me and got my filter working again with the replacement ready to go.

Earned my continued business for sure!!! Started tank cycle again this afternoon, great stuff from king Ed, it was a problem with Eheim and they backed up the customer.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad to hear, I'm glad you were dealt with fairly and honestly. Did the new canister solve your noise/buzzing issue?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Still a slight buzz but I can deal with that ... definitely not the rattle of a broken impeller on YouTube, just louder than I was expecting from peoples reports of the Eheim being “silent”
I juts happy it doesn’t leak


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

No leaks and Noise level acceptable - happy camper


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

YEAH ... finally - success!


----------

